# Whit Smith youtube learning vids



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

i think he is a no nonsense straight up teacher


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Needs a wider camera angle.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

most of his are wider view


----------

